# لاول مره علي منتدي الكنيسه ... رسوماتي الخاصه ويارب تعجبيكم ...



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بصوا بقي انا اول مره هانزل صوره من رسوماتي

انا لسه بتعلم يعني
بس انا بعشق الرسم جدا
وبحاول ادرب نفسي

عايزه رايكم بصراحه 
ماشي


اتفضلوا بقي اتفرجوا

وربنا يستر
هههههههههههههه

1- وش المسيح






2- العدراء الحزينه






3- وش أمنا الغاليه الأم ايريني






4- رب المجد الاب الحنون






5- دي صوره أم النور العدراء 






6- ودي صوره ابويا الغالي البابا كيرلس شفيع الملايين





عايزه اعرف رايكم بصراحه
فاهمين طبعا
بصراحه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بصــــــراحه يا نيفين 
الرسومات تحــــــفه بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
واحلى تقييم كمان
ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يخربيت الفن 
ايه الحلالالالاوة دى انتى فنانه يابنتى انا انبهرت
اقولك ايه بس
تستاهلى احلى تقييم بجد*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه التألق ده يابت يا نيفو 
كل ده وبتتعلمى 
لا تومام تومام تسلم ايدك 
كده بقى شعر و رسم واكيد فى غناء هههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

التقييم جاى على على اليمين من الصفحه مش عارف اديكى تقييم 
هضع التقييم فى مشاركه تانيه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بصــــــراحه يا نيفين
> 
> الرسومات تحــــــفه بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


 
ميرسي يا كيرو
دايما مشجعني كدا ورافع من معنوياتي

اسعدني تواجدك يا باشا
وميرسي علي التقييم
يسوع يرعاك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *يخربيت الفن
> ايه الحلالالالاوة دى انتى فنانه يابنتى انا انبهرت
> اقولك ايه بس
> تستاهلى احلى تقييم بجد*


 

ميرسي يا قمره دا من ذوقك
فنانه ايه بس
هتغر كدا
ههههههههههههههه
نورتي اي جميل بمرورك العطر

يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*مش معقوووول*
*بئا زعيم حزب الغلاسة تطلع من اتباع بيكاسو مرة واحدة ؟ *
*بجد فنانة *
*واكتر صورة عجبتنى هى صورة البابا كيرلس حبيبى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ايه التألق ده يابت يا نيفو ​
> كل ده وبتتعلمى
> لا تومام تومام تسلم ايدك
> كده بقى شعر و رسم واكيد فى غناء هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ايه الناس اللي داخله تقر دي

امكسي الخسب يا بت انتي
هههههههههههههه

اه لسه بتعمل صدقيني

اه فاضل حاجه كمان
 الترانيم 
بس مش هازعجكم بصوتي وانزل حاجه
اطمني
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمره
اسعدني تواجدك

يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> التقييم جاى على على اليمين من الصفحه مش عارف اديكى تقييم
> 
> 
> هضع التقييم فى مشاركه تانيه ​


 

ولا يهمك يا باشا
تقيمي انك مشجعني دايما
بتواجدك ومتابعتك

يسوع يرعاك يا كيرو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *مش معقوووول*
> 
> *بئا زعيم حزب الغلاسة تطلع من اتباع بيكاسو مرة واحدة ؟ *
> *بجد فنانة *
> ...


 

ليش مش معقول 
احنا جدعان قووووووووووي
هههههههههههههه

بس انا مش زعيم حزب الغلاسه يا قمر
انا عضوه بس
هههههههههه
ربنا يرجع زعيمنا بخير

وانا كمان حبيبي البابا كيرلس

نورتي يا قمر بموروك الجميل
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

روعه
بجد شويه تدريب تانى وتبقى ممتازة
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## tena_tntn (21 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين قوى 
شكرا


----------



## vetaa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور جميله يا قمر*
*بجد برافو عليكى*
*وعاوزة نعملك فهرس قريب هنا لصورك كلها*
*شدى حيلك بقى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بنت الفادى قال:


> روعه
> 
> بجد شويه تدريب تانى وتبقى ممتازة
> 
> ربنا معاكى​


 

ميرسي يا قمره علي تشجيعك
صليلي

نورتي بمشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوين قوى
> شكرا


 

ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك
انتي الاحلي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## ارووجة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

حلووو كتيرر
بتمناالك التوفيق
هاطلعتي رسامة متلي


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *صور جميله يا قمر*
> *بجد برافو عليكى*
> *وعاوزة نعملك فهرس قريب هنا لصورك كلها*
> *شدى حيلك بقى*


 
ميرسي يا فيتا
فهرس مره واحده
لا كفايه دول دلوقت لحد ما اتدرب كويس
الناس مش ناقصه
:smil8::smil8:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بدل ما انضرب

ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك​


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انتىبتذاكرى  رسم من ورنا ولااية 
دىخيانة  
تسلم ايديكى نيفين


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل بجد يا فينا تسلم ايدك واحلى تقييم الك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
​


----------



## mero_engel (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ر*اااائع يا نوفا*
*بدايه موفقه جدا *
*استمري حبيبتي*
*وبجد متحرمناش من رسوماتك الجميله*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووو كتيرر
> بتمناالك التوفيق
> هاطلعتي رسامة متلي


 

ميرسي يا قمره
شرف ليا اكون زيك طبعا
بس انا لسه بتعلم

اسعدني تواجدك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> انتىبتذاكرى رسم من ورنا ولااية
> دىخيانة
> تسلم ايديكى نيفين


 

اه حد قالك مش تذاكر

ميرسي يا جرجس علي مشاركتك
ومرورك العطر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> جميل بجد يا فينا تسلم ايدك واحلى تقييم الك اختى العزيزة
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
> 
> ​


 
ميرسي يا جو الاجمل تشجيعك اخي الغالي
وميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله
اسعدني تواجدك العطر 
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور جميلة بجد
ربنا ينمي موهبتك الجميلة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> ر*اااائع يا نوفا*​
> 
> *بدايه موفقه جدا *
> *استمري حبيبتي*
> *وبجد متحرمناش من رسوماتك الجميله*​


 
انتي الاروع يا قمره
بمشاركتك وتشجيعك
وميرسي علي مرورك العطر
قولي يارب بس استمر
ههههههههههههههههه
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يقويك ويمسك ايديك وانت بترسمى رسمك رائع وسيكون اروع بالتدريب *


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع يا نيفن

شكرااااااا على الشغل الحلو

برافووووووووووو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صور جميلة بجد*
> *ربنا ينمي موهبتك الجميلة*


 

ميرسي يا ماجد
الاجمل تشجيعك ومشاركتك 
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

سراحه يا نيفين انت موهوبه موهوبه موهوبهيعنى بمعنى الكلمه بجد ده انا مش بعرف ارسم كوره وحتى لو رسمتها برسم كروه مفسيه ههههههه بجد شكرا وش المسيح هى احلى وحده سراحه كده بجد شكرااااااا خااااااااااالص


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الحقيقة الصور تجنن ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ربنا يقويك ويمسك ايديك وانت بترسمى رسمك رائع وسيكون اروع بالتدريب *


 
امين يارب
ميرسي يا بهاء علي تشجيعك 
اسعدني تواجدك العطر
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا نيفن
> 
> شكرااااااا على الشغل الحلو
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا استاذي الغالي
ميرسي لتشجيعك ومشاركتك
اسعدني مرورك العطر
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

من الواضح نيفين رمزى
ان هناك موهبة للرسم حقيقة
ولكنها تحتاج لبعض الصقل والتدريب
حتى تتلاشى عيوب ابعاد مقاييس الوجة
وايضا طالما تستخدمى قلم رصاص فى الرسم
فعليكى ان تقومى بعد الانتهاء من الرسم بأمالة سن القلم للتظلليل
وبالتالى تستطيعى ملىء الفراغات جيدا
كما ان صورة البابا كيرلس رائعة جدا واعتقد ان اسلوب رسمك
متشابة لحد كبير مع جيلان وبالتالى لدينا موهوبتان
ودمتى بود


----------



## جديد ف م (6 أكتوبر 2009)

صراحة رسومات رائعة
ودليل على انه عندك موهبة


----------



## نيفين صادق (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نيفين فاضل صورة عندى


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> سراحه يا نيفين انت موهوبه موهوبه موهوبهيعنى بمعنى الكلمه بجد ده انا مش بعرف ارسم كوره وحتى لو رسمتها برسم كروه مفسيه ههههههه بجد شكرا وش المسيح هى احلى وحده سراحه كده بجد شكرااااااا خااااااااااالص


 

ميرسي يا دودو جوجو
علي تشجيعك ومشاركتك
مش عارفه اقولك ايه 
بجد اسعدني تواجدك العطر
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الصور تجنن ..
> 
> أشكرك ..


 

ميرسي يا مينا
اسعدني تواجدك ومشاركتك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> من الواضح نيفين رمزى
> ان هناك موهبة للرسم حقيقة
> 
> ميرسي يا زعيمي
> ...


 
ميرسي يا وليم بجد علي مشاركتك
وطبعا سعيده جدا اني برسم زي جيلان
دا شرف ليا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اسعدني تواجدك العطر

يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جديد ف م قال:


> صراحة رسومات رائعة
> ودليل على انه عندك موهبة


 

ميرسي كتير لحضرتك
وعلي مشاركتك وذوقك

اسعدني مرورك العطر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نيفين صادق قال:


> نيفين فاضل صورة عندى


 

صورة ايه يا فينا اللي فاضله عندك
مو فاهم حاجه
ابقي كلميني وقولي
وميرسي يا حبي علي المشاركه​


----------



## JOJE (10 أكتوبر 2009)

صوررررررررررررر روعه ربنا يبركك رسوماااتك جميلللللللللللللللللله
 ربنا يعوضك خيرررررررررر


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

joje قال:


> صوررررررررررررر روعه ربنا يبركك رسوماااتك جميلللللللللللللللللله
> ربنا يعوضك خيرررررررررر


 

ميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك
نورتي الموضوع
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*برافو 
الله بجد 
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *برافو​*
> *الله بجد *
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​


 
ميرسي يا حبي
علي تشجيعك الجميل
اسعدني مرورك العطر رنا
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## magedrn (23 أغسطس 2010)

حلوة الصور دى يا بت يا نيفين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> حلوة الصور دى يا بت يا نيفين




ميرسي يا ماجد
اسعدني تواجدك يا جميل
يسوع يرعاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*​





ميرسي يا قمره
الجمال هو اشراقك في صفحتي
ومرورك العطر
يسوع يرعاكي


----------

